# Pick the Winner: Elsa's Dream: Grummer or Steber



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I voted for De Los Angeles in Steber's round and Schwarzkopf in Grümmer's, but really I like both Schwarzkopf's and Grümmer's quite different interpretations equally, so my vote here goes to Grümmer. She may have been nearing the end of her career, but she still contrives to sound more girlish and therefore more in character.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

Forced to choose between these two, it’s Grümmer for sure.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I haven’t heard anyone in these contests I like better than Grümmer.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Steber sings this about as well as anyone, and purely as singing this is a fairly even match, but Grummer has the edge for her sweet, youthful timbre and exquisite enunciation of German. She was a perfect fairy tale princess.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> Steber sings this about as well as anyone, and purely as singing this is a fairly even match, but Grummer has the edge for her sweet, youthful timbre and exquisite enunciation of German. She was a perfect fairy tale princess.


Yeah, I'd say the same. I always like Steber, and if you want an Elsa with a little deeper substance, you might choose her. But Grümmer seems just about perfect for the role.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Duplicate post, thanks to our gremlins.


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

I don't hear a great difference. I get just a bit more intensity from Steber which may or may not be whats called for, but I do find it more theatrically important. But here and there she has some extra sounds in her tone and Grummer 's seems to stay a bit more pure and that of course is perfect for Elsa. Both are fine singers and at this go round I give my vote to Grummer.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Grümmer is my winner as well. Steber is fabulous, but with heavier vibrato and less beautiful tone not exactly the young and detached Elsa at least how I imagine her to be.


----------

